# Preserving Snake Skins



## vantoo (Jul 20, 2016)

OK.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't get it. Am I missing something? I tan my own and would be happy to help but I'm not sure what you're trying to say.


----------

